# ipw2200 won't load module doesn't find firmware

## Bender00

I am running 2.6.27-gentoo-r2.  When the kernel is loading it pauses with the line:

```
firmware: requesting ipw2200-bss-fw

```

I have compiled both the ieee80211 and ipw2200 in the kernel.  I read that 2.6.27-gentoo-r2 had issues with ipw2200-firmware-3.0 so I installed ipw2200-firmware-2.4 instead but had no change.  modprobe ipw2200 gives me a fatal error.  Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am running out of ideas.

equery list ipw output:

```
[ Searching for package 'ipw' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.4 (0)
```

modprobe ipw2200 output:

```
FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Invalid argument
```

dmesg | grep ipw2200 output:

```
ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kdmprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200 0000:06:0b.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

ipw2200 0000:06:0b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

firmware: requesting ipw2200-bss.fw

ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200 0000:06:0b.0: PCI INT A disabled

ipw2200: probe of 0000:06:0b.0 failed with error -5

ipw2200: module is already loaded

ipw2200: module is already loaded
```

```

rmmod ipw2200 output:

ERROR: Module ipw2200 does not exist in /proc/modules
```

[*]

----------

## Bender00

It seems that every time I run modprobe ipw2200 and get the fatal error dmesg adds

```
ipw2200: module is already loaded
```

Unfortunately it does not seem like the module is actually loaded

----------

## queen

First, please post lsmod.

2nd if you compiled it in the kernel then you shouldn't use modprobe. If it's * it's built in. If it's M then it's module and you use in this case  modprobe to load it. 

Please post your IEEE section and the intel card section from the kernel.

Here is a howto how to arrange ipw2200. I believe that it hasn't changed with the new kernels. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-545406-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-ipw2200.html?sid=9a9ccf7d3f13927feb33123eb772e266

----------

## Joseph K.

As the guide that queen refers to mentions but does not stress the importance of, the kernel driver must be a module, not built in.  I would also recommend using the latest firmware (3.0) and downgrade only if you experience problems with it.

----------

